# Want to move to dubai



## helpmedubai (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi!

I have a complex question and I wonder, if someone can help me with it.

1. I'm a Pakistani national, currently staying in Nepal.

2. I intend to move to Dubai in next one month.

3. My first question is; "Can I get a visit visa from Nepal or do I need to go back to Pakistan to get one? Since, Pakistanis are not offered a visa on arrival.

4. My second question is; "Is there any other visa for long term living in Dubai since, I dont need an employment in Dubai as I'm a freelance developed so, I am not moving to Dubai to get a job. I am already earning $2000 a month. I just want to migrate to improve the quality of life.

5. My third question is; "If in case 'Employment Visa' is the only option, do I need to move back to Pakistan to change the visa status or I can get it converted by moving back to Nepal or if it can be changed without leaving the country?" I don't intend to travel back to Karachi, Pakistan where the conditions are not good due to the civil violence. 


Looking forward for your responses.


Thanks in Advance!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

1. There aren't any long-term visa's available, the basic structure is of a visit-visa (30-90 days), employment visa (2 years with renewal dependent on employment status), investor visa (you would have to invest in a company/property etc.., also renewed every 2 or 3 years in case of company investment, not sure for property investment, I think it is 6 months or a year if I remember correctly....)

2. Seeing as how you are a freelancer, the best option would be to set up a business in one of the freezone's, you would then be eligible for a visa and your freelance work would be income gained via that incorporation. There are various freezone options depending on your business activity, RAK FTZ does seem to be the cheapest for most of the time, but do your research, a good search of the forum would yield results.. Legally you setting up your own business would be the way to go... 

3. As far as getting a visa from here, it doesn't really matter where you are based at the time of applying, in the sense that you don't have to be in your country of permanent residence for the visa to be issued. Case in point, I was in the US when my employment visa for here was processed and I am an Indian citizen, no issues with that whatsoever ... The visa would have to be applied for by either an employer (in case of employment visa), an immediate family member (for a visit visa), or a travel agency/airline (also for visit visa but for individuals without immediate family members in the UAE)

4. To change your visa status you would not need to move back to Pakistan, you just need to exit the country, that can be accomplished by making a trip to any of the neighboring countries or the island of Kish (personally with the stories I've heard, stick with Muscat etc..). Also I am not a 100% on this but you don't necessarily have to exit the country to change your visa status, if you pay the relevant fees then you can have it changed without exiting *again not absolutely certain of this they might have changed the rules...* 

Welcome to the forum .. Good Luck ..


----------



## helpmedubai (Feb 8, 2013)

*Very Helpful*

Thanks for your detailed reply. Very helpful indeed! I would prefer to get employed, if establishing a business in freezone is a hassle as I hate hassles.
One more thing I just came to know initiated another complex question.
I just did some research for the UAE consulate in the Nepal and the results were like there is no UAE consulate in Nepal and Nepalese do need to go Delhi where they apply on the behalf of UAE consulate in India. I can't travel to India being a Pakistani national since, Pakistanis are NOT provided with any visa for India without family members living in India. It would be very helpful, if you have a descent solution in your mind?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Establishing a business in the free-zone isn't as big of a hassle as it sounds, to be honest, I've had personal experience with RAK FTZ and it was a very smooth process.. they are on top of their game.. 
About the Nepal embassy thing, it's the first I am hearing of this, although it does make sense seeing as how close Nepal is to Delhi, I know about the difficulties of Pakistani nationals coming out to India, it's difficult but it's not impossible, why don't you try and speak with the UAE embassy in India


----------



## helpmedubai (Feb 8, 2013)

*Much Appreciated*

Thanks for your detailed reply. I will contact the UAE embassy in India.
How much is it likely to cost to get registered in Freezone that you just mentioned?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

helpmedubai said:


> Thanks for your detailed reply. I will contact the UAE embassy in India.
> How much is it likely to cost to get registered in Freezone that you just mentioned?


Free Trade Zone RAK - UAE Dubai ? Office, Warehouse and Business Startup Services in the Emirates

You can check out their packages there, the flexi desk option is the cheapest..


----------

